# Gorickewerk Bicycle



## Gord F (Oct 23, 2018)

I just picked up this bicycle recently and I am having trouble finding specific about it as far as the year manufactured etc... 

It is German and it came with a leather case that strikes me as military and also has a spoke lock for which I do not have the key so any advice on that would be appreciated as well.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi Gord,

I don't know much about German bikes, but if the coaster brake is a 'Torpedo', made by Fichtel and Sachs, then it is datable.

This site explains how:

http://www.torpedo-coasterbrake.com/hub-date.htm

http://www.torpedo-coasterbrake.com/

I don't think the case is military, just a nice leather case from the period.

The history of Maschinenfabrik August Göricke is here, in German, but easy to translate.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Göricke

From the article, the badge dates the bike between October 1941 and 1964.

Hope this helps,

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## JOHN DANGER (Oct 25, 2018)

it is a civilian bike but may be of wartime manufacture, many if not most bicycles used by the German army were civilian pressed into service


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 25, 2018)

Here is a good German language bike  board- I linked to a search for Goricke:
https://www.altesrad.net/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=goricke
Lots of information, they are somewhat tolerant of questions in English, and google translate will get you close.


----------



## leo healy (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi Gord 

   Nice Bike in your first pic were you got the bike held on the head tube, on the right side of the top tube is there a small wheel,if not a small hole ?
In the full view of the bike there looks to be two pump holder pins on the seat tube do they look original to the bike?
     leo.


----------



## anders1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Pretty cool! Welcome to the CABE...


----------

